# Minnesota's Mike Hatch



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Maybe he should worry about his own problems rather than trying to create them out of his state.

St Paul Pioneer Press

Posted on Sat, Feb. 19, 2005

Hatch daughters face trial in June

BRIEFING: COOK COUNTY, ILL.

The daughters of Minnesota Attorney General Mike Hatch will be tried in June on misdemeanor charges arising from a struggle with police outside a Chicago nightclub last March.

On Friday, a Cook County, Ill., judge set a trial date of June 7 for Anne Hatch, 21, and Elizabeth Hatch, 23.

They are accused of assaulting two police officers, resisting arrest and damaging police property during a March 27 incident outside the Crobar club on the city's Near North Side. At the time, the sisters were celebrating the 21st birthday of Anne Hatch, a student at Chicago's DePaul University.

The women allegedly kicked out a squad car window while they were being transported to jail.

Their father later said the two women were intoxicated and made "a horrible, horrible mistake."

But Hatch also said that while his daughters wanted to be held accountable for their mistakes, they denied assaulting the officers.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

The two issues are unrelated to each other, whats your point?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think I've seen this topic before. :lol: Yep, I did. Here it is....
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... +daughters
:rollin:


----------

